# Good Eats For IBS March Recipe



## Good Eats For IBS (Feb 1, 2009)

We're delighted to make our free monthly recipe available to the members of IBSGroup.org. For March we're featuring Mushroom Barley Soup, which you can get here. Enjoy!For our IBS food-related guidelines, check out the IBS Do's & Don'ts page on our website.


----------

